

I quit using Apple, Microsoft and Google and now my conscience is clear. You? - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/why-i-m-saying-goodbye-to-apple-google-and-microsoft-78af12071bd

======
qiqing
I recommend the original title of the post:

"Why I’m Saying Goodbye to Apple, Google and Microsoft: I’m putting more trust
in communities than corporations"

or the author's tweet:

"Weaning myself off Apple, Microsoft, Google et al -- a journey worth taking."

rather than the click-bait-y edited title submitted:

"I quit using Apple, Microsoft and Google and now my conscience is clear.
You?"

which may have unfairly disadvantaged this post or caused it to get flagged.
:-/

------
56BEUM7Q
While the effort required to change your lifestyle can seem like a personal
task, it's important to remind ourselves of all the work of free software
developers. As we've seen with GPG,[1] many of them lack resources. It's a
testament to the inherent goodness in people that these options even exist. We
should continue to contribute our skill and treasure to these increasingly
critical programs so they continue to exist and prosper.

[1][https://www.propublica.org/article/the-worlds-email-
encrypti...](https://www.propublica.org/article/the-worlds-email-encryption-
software-relies-on-one-guy-who-is-going-broke)

------
bikamonki
I also got rid of Corporate OS in my laptop and phone, what about on layer
down: the hardware. And one level up: the apps; specially Internet apps like
your email, cloud storage, etc. Most importantly: what about social networks
and IM?

------
jscheel
Written on Medium, now there's some irony.

~~~
hilti
That's what I thought, too. Not really straight forward.

------
booi
Uhh... he's using Google Calendar in the 2nd picture...

